# EUMETSAT no Google Earth



## Mjhb (27 Jul 2009 às 21:53)

Vi agora mesmo no Site da EUMETSAT, que esta estava associada com a Google Earth, fornecendo a informação da precipitação com actualização de a cada 15 ou 30minutos.

Só que resta-me ainda uma dúvida:
Será que só fornece informação sobre a precipitação?
Não consigo saber...

Eis o link:  http://www.eumetsat.int/Home/Main/Media/Features/713983?l=en


----------



## N_Fig (27 Jul 2009 às 22:29)

o google já não fornecia precipitação?


----------



## Lousano (28 Jul 2009 às 01:16)

Pedro disse:


> Vi agora mesmo no Site da EUMETSAT, que esta estava associada com a Google Earth, fornecendo a informação da precipitação com actualização de a cada 15 ou 30minutos.
> 
> Só que resta-me ainda uma dúvida:
> Será que só fornece informação sobre a precipitação?
> ...



O EUMETSAT utiliza um tipo de sensor que através de análise da estrutura das nuvens estima o valor da precipitação.

O resultado é que não é o melhor (ou pelo menos na precipitação que efectivamente chega ao solo).

Esse sistema já é há muito gratuitamente visto no seu próprio site:

http://oiswww.eumetsat.org/IPPS/html/MSG/PRODUCTS/MPE/WESTERNEUROPE/IMAGESDisplay/lrH2HNZ8iYDkX


----------



## Vince (28 Jul 2009 às 01:48)

Sim, o MPE (Multi-Sensor Precipitation Estimate) é apenas uma estimativa da precipitação baseada em satélite, muito falível (nada tem a ver com um radar por ex.) pois nem sempre o vapor de água e nuvens correspondem a chuva efectiva. O MPE  já há muito que é disponibilizado pela Eumetsat mas de qualquer forma é de aplaudir disponibilizarem agora isso como layer do Google Earth. Resta saber a actualização que tem, e se no futuro disponibilizam outros produtos desta forma, que dão sempre jeito. 

Será este um pequeno e embrionário sinal da Eumetsat em querer finalmente dirigir-se mais ao público em geral ? Se for, é bom sinal. A limitação que existe na Europa no acesso a produtos satélite da Eumetsat tem sido uma velha luta de todos nós, face ao que por exemplo se passa nos EUA.


----------



## Mjhb (28 Jul 2009 às 21:29)

N_Fig disse:


> o google já não fornecia precipitação?



Sim, já.

Mas não era, se te referes ao sistema que vem já com o programa, fundamentada na EUMETSAT.
Era um produto da Google...


----------



## Gerofil (8 Ago 2009 às 01:12)

Vince disse:


> Sim, o MPE (Multi-Sensor Precipitation Estimate) é apenas uma estimativa da precipitação baseada em satélite, muito falível (nada tem a ver com um radar por ex.) pois nem sempre o vapor de água e nuvens correspondem a chuva efectiva. (...) *Resta saber a actualização que tem, e se no futuro disponibilizam outros produtos desta forma, que dão sempre jeito. *



Eu já fiz a instalação do aplicativo no Google Earth e tive a comparar com as imagens de satélite do Eumetsat; parece-me que o layer é actualizado relativamente à última imagem de satélite, pelo menos no período diurno.


----------

